# Retirement Visa?



## suenmike (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi ex-pats - help needed.

Would love to retire to Australia - has anyone done this in the last 6 months, the new rules appear to be a minefield to get through.

How easy was it to retire from UK?

Thanks for any responses


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

So you have $750000 to invest in Australia then?


----------



## suenmike (Dec 27, 2011)

_shel said:


> So you have $750000 to invest in Australia then?


 No that's the problem - there must be another way, isn't there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

No there isn't! Australia only has the investor visa, the retirement visa vanished a long time ago. Some people manage to go on parent visas if they already have children resident & settled in Australia but that is still very expensive. Otherwise unless you are entirely self funded & can invest in the country they don't want you! Probably because of how costly care & support needs are of some older people.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

If you transfer your UK pension that is counted towards the 750K. A lot of Brits do that, most big bank facilitate the transfer.


----------



## suenmike (Dec 27, 2011)

naoto said:


> If you transfer your UK pension that is counted towards the 750K. A lot of Brits do that, most big bank facilitate the transfer.


 Is that part of the investment although one may live on it. Not sure I am understanding how this works


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

The information is all there on the DIAC website. You need a seperate $65000 to live on on top of your investment. And you need an additional $75000 in assets! And you need if you can meet all that you also need to take out medical insurance as you won't be entitled to medicare!

This visa is really only for the stupidly rich!


----------



## suenmike (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, as I thought not a cat in hells chance, its pull up the draw bridge time !!!!!!!!


----------

